# Où trouver un câble USB plus long pour iPod Touch ou iPhone?



## Fanoo (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

je trouve le câble USB d'origine trop court. j'en cherche un plus long mais je ne sais pas où en trouver ...

merci de votre aide...


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2008)

Fanoo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je trouve le câble USB d'origine trop court. j'en cherche un plus long mais je ne sais pas où en trouver ...
> 
> merci de votre aide...



Suffit de prendre une rallonge USB femelle/mâle et puis voilà.


----------



## fandipod (23 Septembre 2008)

Beh oui achète toi une rallonge.


----------



## Fanoo (23 Septembre 2008)

C'est plus logique d'acheter un cable qu'une rallonge, au moins on dispose de 2 cables ensuite...

mon seul probleme c'est que, sur l'AppleStore, ils ne précisent pas la longueur de leur cable.

peut-être qu'un autre fabricant en fait ???


----------



## Hikkyu (22 Novembre 2008)

J'ai acheté une rallonge usb puis je l'ai branché sur mon adaptateur secteur pour recharger mon iphone. L'iphone se met en mode chargement mais il ne se charge pas  je sais c'est bizzard mais à mon avis c'est un problème de puissance. Bref! Ça ne marche pas. 

Je serai donc curieux de savoir où on peut trouver un câble plus long, moi aussi


----------



## azer17 (28 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, moi aussi j'ai eu ce problème de câble trop court, alors j'ai acheté une ralonge USB mâle/femelle lambda de 3 mètres que j'ai branché d'un coté dans l'adaptateur secteur Apple, et que j'ai relié, de l'autre au câble blanc Apple. Et cela marche très bien.

Par contre j'avais essayé avant avec un adaptateur autre que celui de Apple, et la cela ne fonctionait pas, alors je pense qu'il y a quand même une question d'ampérage.


----------



## Hikkyu (22 Décembre 2008)

Mince alors pourquoi moi ça ne marche pas???

Je vais réessayer. Le faite que ça ne marche pas avec les autres chargeur USB vient du fait que apple en a fait un spécial pour leur iPod.

Merci pour ta réponse


----------

